# help



## [email protected] (Mar 27, 2008)

i lately was able to find from long distance a rare breed of tumbler calld
"takla" turkish tumbler. the young berd grow alone (the second egg broken when a cat was visit inside the loft). now haw I can breed this kind of pigeon ???? 
I mean with the same properties and colour as the young baby. what I have to do ?????
(by the way i don't know the sex yet, male of hen)
someone tell me to mate the young with a similar hen or male and the new ones ,one of them get all the genetics from the negative (sexed) parent, after is to mate the father (or mother) with the baby ????

what I have to do


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hello and Welcome to pigeon Talk,

I have moved your thread to the correct forum, to draw attention to those who can answer your questions.

Thank you.


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*Wait for young birds to mature*

After a few months, the young birds can be bred back to their parents. This is called line breeding and is a good practice.

If these birds are rare or hard for you to find, it sounds like you will just have to wait to see what your young birds turn out to be and hopefully they will be what you need.

Bill


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 27, 2008)

*his parents in turkey*

the one I have come out from 1 egg success (of 8) 
and no parents to mate him with

do you have any idea ???


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> the one I have come out from 1 egg success (of 8)
> and no parents to mate him with
> 
> do you have any idea ???


 Find a breed that is near the same in size of the bird Carries some of the features. Then cross breed this bird ti it. Then take those young cross them back on this bird. Plus mate the extra young to each other brother sister. This keeps you at a 50 50 level of blood to the breed. Some young may look more in color and such. If this bird is a cock use hens hen use cock Use say 3 so you can pair hald sister half brother pairing and line breed back to this birdSons or daughters back over this bird from different pairings. It will take about 3 to 5 years to complete type and set colorYou could use feeders /pumpers for this as you can pair this bird several times in 1 year of breeding and raise say 10 to 12 young the first year. Post a picture of your bird if you can then suggestions on a good breed out cross can be helpful for you. GOOD luck.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 27, 2008)

*thank you - Lee*

thank you a lot ,but I'm very sorry I don't understand the logical way

can you pls. again with some example to cleare the way you sent me.

attached a pic of the young


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

here is another pic I found on the turkish "takla" or tumbler...just to look at. these are beautiful birds!


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Looking at the bird I would think you could fine some yellow greman trumpeters To use for a base to cross the bird over to. The greman trumpeter Should look very much the same Perhaps a larger type bird NOW this bird is still rather young So I would think it would be say feburay or march befor you could breed it. Its color looks yellow SO yellow or evn ressesive red greman trumpeters can be found over the next few months. Some other breed might work also. I would have to think on which would be a easy cross.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

I checked the web some I found this web site with birds just like yours BUT different color. The person sell some of his birds. The phone was listed as 519 8081652 And ask for Nebi Hopefully this is a good number And this can help you out. Good luck


----------

